# Cyp. henryi



## tenman (Apr 29, 2021)

I have a thing for green-flowered orchids, so henryi was a must for my cyp collection. Growing outside here in central Ohio (40ºN, 83ºW) in a pot in a raised bed year-round.


----------



## dodidoki (Apr 30, 2021)

Beautiful!!!!


----------



## fundulopanchax (May 1, 2021)

Yet another potted beauty! Extremely good husbandry for a species that is far from the easiest to grow.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 1, 2021)

Yes, a not so easy species, and very well grown and flowered.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (May 4, 2021)

My favorite green Cypripedium! Saw one in a show and was enchanted.


----------



## NYEric (May 4, 2021)

Nice. What media/how do you drain it/ and is the pot part buried?


----------



## tenman (May 4, 2021)

NYEric said:


> Nice. What media/how do you drain it/ and is the pot part buried?


It's a mix Roger form Raising Rarities developed, mostly granite grit with a little perlite and peat added and a pinch of crushed oyster shell, IIRC. And yes the pot is buried in the raised bed up to about 1/2" from the rim.


----------



## NYEric (May 5, 2021)

OK, thanks for the info. I had a very hard time with Cyps in NYC, I think they got too warm.


----------

